

New Research Proves Gender Bias Extraordinarily Prevalent In STEM Careers - jmromer
http://www8.gsb.columbia.edu/newsroom/newsn/2700/new-research-proves-gender-bias-extraordinarily-prevalent-in-stem-careers#.U6iCiii8Tkc

======
jmromer
it _proves_ it! /thread

